# Server Drafts Location in MS Excel 2007



## vineme (Nov 18, 2012)

"The server drafts location you entered for offline editing is not valid or you do not have permission to access that location. Specify a location on your local computer." I get this error message when trying to "show developer tab in the Ribbon" in excel 2007


----------

